# Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung



## MRBrip (7. November 2010)

*Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich besitze ein Notebook: Samsung R40 (Spezifikationen können beim Link abweichen) mit der Modelnummer: NP-R40 K006 SEG

Bereits vor einem Jahr hatte ich das Problem, dass das Notebook unerwartet abstürzte. Die erste Fehleranalyse war, dass es zu heiß wird.
Daraufhin habe ich es reparieren lassen und es lief wieder ganz normal.

Seit einer Woche aber, fängt das Notebook wieder an zu spinnen. Übermäßig viele Abstürze, voran ein Bluescreen.

Liegt es jetzt wirklich an der Überhitzung oder woran könnte es liegen.

Hauptprogramme auf dem Computer die genutzt werden sind, Firefox und Word.

Es ist zum verzweifeln, vor allem wenn man gerade Texte schreibt und nicht rechtzeitig speichert.
Normal kann das nicht sein

Über Hilfe und Lösungen freue ich mich sehr.

Vielen Dank
MRB

PS.: Bei nützlichen Links bin ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Mit Tools wie speedfan könntest Du die temps mal beobachten. Was Du auch machen kannst wäre, windows mal neu zu installieren. vlt. ist da halt einfach nur zu viel "müll" drauf.


ps: word kann man so einstellen, dass es alle x minuten eine Sicherungskopie macht


----------



## MRBrip (7. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Sicherungskopien werden aber auch nur gemacht, wenn man es vorher auch einmal gespeichert hat, mittlerweil bin ich aus Frust schon auf 3Minuten runter.

Ich werde Speedfan mal installieren, mal sehen was passiert.

Windows wurde erst vor kurzem neu drauf gesetzt. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es daran liegt. Aber es wird die letzte Alternative sein.
In der letzten Zeit ist Windows nur wenn ich im Word gearbeitet habe abgeschmiert, sonst nicht 

Mich wundert halt, dass dieses Notebook solche Problem macht. Bin ich was das angeht zu gut gläubig oder wie?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Sind denn alle Treiber auch aktuell?


Und Notebooks oder PC machen nunmal im Einzelfall Probleme, auch ein Mercedes kann mal den Wurm drin haben.

Aber check erstmal die Temps


----------



## simpel1970 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Was für Stopfehlercodes werden denn bei den Bluescreens angezeigt?
Den RAM auch mal mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüfen.


----------



## MRBrip (8. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

so haben jetzt mal ein bisschen beobachtet 

HD 0 = 35°
Temp 1 = 45°

und die CPU Kerne liegen bei um die 70° - 75°

 ist das zu heiß?


----------



## MRBrip (8. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Was für Stopfehlercodes werden denn bei den Bluescreens angezeigt?
> Den RAM auch mal mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüfen.



der Bluescreen hält geschlagene 0,1 sec ich weiß nicht was drauf steht... 
Das Notebook wird danach runtergefahren.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

kannst Du vlt. ne handy/fotocam dabei laufen lassen im Videomodus und nachträglich ablesen?


75 grad pro Kern ist nicht wenig - ist das schon bei Office so, oder nur bei Last?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Starte die erweiterten Systemeinstellungen (Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System\erweiterte Systemeinstellungen\Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen). Deaktiviere dort die Option "Automatischen Neustart durchführen". Der Bluescreen wird ab sofort solange angezeigt, bis du den Rechner mit der Einschalttaste ausschaltest.


----------



## MRBrip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> kannst Du vlt. ne handy/fotocam dabei laufen lassen im Videomodus und nachträglich ablesen?


Ne Kamera neben her laufen lassen, dafür ist der aufwand zu groß zumal es ja nicht genau bestimmbar ist. Gestern zum Beispiel lief der Rechner den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme, vorgestern ist er dreimal hintereinander abgestürzt.

Habe mich nun für untere Variante entschieden, dann kann man ein Foto schiessen.

Mal sehen was passiert, ich melde mich.

Die 70-75° sind im normalen Officebetrieb, also nicht unter Last.
Allerdings ist die Temperatur schon nach 3min Betriebszeit erreicht?

Bei Last geht er auf bisher bis zu 82° hoch


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Die Temperatur ist für Office-Betrieb zu hoch.
Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temps aus? Ist das die Kerntemperatur (Tjunction)? Die würde bei deiner CPU bei 100° liegen. Du wärst damit zwar noch darunter, dennoch sollte die CPU Temperatur im Idle niedriger sein.


----------



## MRBrip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Ich nehme SpeedFan...

habe eben auch einen Bluescreen bekommen, dank des nicht runterfahren konnte ich es fotographieren:



> Es wurde ein problem festgestellt. Windows wurde herunter gefahren, damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird.
> 
> Wenn sie diese fehlermedlung zum ersten mal angezeigt bekommen, sollten sie den computer neustarten. Wenn diese Meldung weiterhin angezeigt wird. müssen sie folgenede schritten folgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRBrip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

anbei mal ein Screene, das war ohne alles nur Firefox lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Der Stopfehler (PFN List Corrupt) wird für gewöhnlich von einem fehlerhaften Treiber ausgelöst. Kann aber auch von defektem RAM kommen.

Sollten die Stopfehler der Bluescreens variieren, spricht das eher für defekten RAM (bzw. im Allgemeinen für  fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement).

Sollte der Stop 0x4E Fehler erneut auftreten, werte die Minidump aus, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird (Anleitung findest du in meiner Signatur). 
Zusatz: gebe nach dem Befehl "!analyze -v" noch "!memusage" und "!pfn" ein (alles ohne "") - diese Befehle sind aber nur notwendig, wenn wieder ein 0x4E "PFN List Corrupt" Fehler auftritt.


----------



## MRBrip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

okey ich werde die nächste Bluescreens abwarten und dann wieder posten.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Ok. 

Hast du das Notebook selber schon mal seit der Reparatur geöffnet? Z.B. zum Reinigen?


----------



## MRBrip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

nein, werde ich aber tun müssen...
Garantie ist eh keine mehr drauf, oder? Sind drei Jahre rum.

so ein weitere Bluescreen und Temperaturen bei
40°
74°
74°
75°

Fehlercode:
*Technische Information: *
*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x804DADF8, 0xAE0C8E6C, 0x00000000)


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Der letzte Stopfehlercode besagt, dass eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung aufgetreten ist (Speicher kann RAM, CPU-Cache, VRAM oder HDD sein).

Fraglich, ob dies mit den hohen (aber noch nicht zu hohen) Temperaturen zusammenhängt. Eine Reinigung (Staub) und neue Wärmeleitpaste für die CPU dürften trotzdem nicht schaden.


----------



## MRBrip (10. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

reinigung, ok.

aber wärmeleitpaste bei einem Notebook habe ich noch nie gemacht, funktioniert das wie bei einem Desktop auch?


----------



## msimpr (10. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Ja Du darfst nur nicht zuviel Paste nehmen


----------



## MRBrip (10. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

das soll man ja auch beim Desktop nicht machen  einen tupfer drauf und dann mit einem stäbchen verteilen. Ich werde es am Wochenende mal probieren. Bis dahin... halte ich euch mit weiteren spannenden Bluescreen Nachrichten auf dem laufenden....


----------



## simpel1970 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Aber kein Wattestäbchen. Es sollten keine Fussel beim auftragen zurückbleiben.


----------



## MRBrip (14. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Hi,
ixh habe heute das Notebook aufgeschraubt,
 der Wahnsinn was dennen alles einfällt so eine Dinge zum nicht aufbringe zu bekommen. Schlussendlich habe ich es dann doch geschafft.

Ich war total überrascht wir klinisch sauber das Teil war 

Nicht desto trotz, bin ich der Meinung es war viel zu viel wärmeleitpaste drauf und habe dann erstmal neue drauf und vor allem etwas weniger, mit einem plastikstäbchen 

Mal sehen was passiert...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Prima 

Dann schau ma mal, was nun passiert. Viel Glück.


----------



## MRBrip (15. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

also erster 2h Test hat ergeben, dass die Temperatur um ca. 5°C niedriger ist. Hoffen wir mal das es sich als Erfolg rausstellt.
Wenn früher Mozilla und Word liefen war ich bei 72°, jetzt bin ich bei 66-68°

Vielleicht bringt es ja was 

EDITH: Temperatur sinkt so gar teilweise auf 62°


----------



## simpel1970 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Das bleibt zu hoffen


----------



## MRBrip (16. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Ich bin begeistert, 
liegt die Temperatur doch gerade wirklich bei konstanten unter 65°

Also ich hoffe mal das jetzt erstmal nichts mehr schief geht.


----------



## MRBrip (26. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

schlechte Neuigkeiten.

Heute hat er dreimal zugeschlagen:
*
Technische Information:
*** STOP: 0x0000004E (0x00000099, 0x00032EF5, 0x00000001, 0x00000000)

Technische Information:
*** STOP: 0x00000099 (0xC0000005, 0x805861F5, 0xAEAE2BDC, 0x00000000)

Technische Information:
*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xA0156208, 0x00000000, 0xBF8374CC, 0x00000000)*


----------



## simpel1970 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Hattest du zwischenzeitlich den RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## Dan23 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

deine Temps sind auch mit weniger Wärmeleitpaste eindeutig viel zu hoch!
Geht für Idle gar nicht in Ordnung!
Schau am besten auch bei der Graka und dem Chipsatz nach ob da richtig kontakt besteht und ob dein Lüfter noch richtig läuft!
Am besten auch BIOS aktualisieren, das hilft oft immens da der Lüfter dann öfter angeht und sich früher einschaltet wenn die Temps zu hoch werden.


----------



## MRBrip (26. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem Memtest86+ nicht hin.
Muss ich das Ding auf ne CD Brennen und dann booten?
oder auf einen Stick und dann vom Stick aus booten?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Samsung Notebook: Bluescreen & Überhitzung*

Je nach dem, welche Version du nimmst. Die USB-Key Version ist für einen USB Stick gedacht.
Den USB Stick anschließen, das Programm starten und den Stick auswählen. Memtest wird dann auf dem USB Stick eingerichtet und du kannst mit diesem dann booten, um Memtest außerhalb des Betriebssystems laufen zu lassen.


----------

